# Livery needed - Kings Lynn/Swaffham areas



## Angel101 (7 August 2013)

Hi there

Can anyone offer any livery recommendations for the  Great  Massingham/Harpley/Castle Acre area please? Or somewhere in that   locality between Kings Lynn and Swaffham?

Ideally I would like a  professionally run yard with good facilities and  year round individual  or pairs turnout. Would be great if some of the  other liveries competed  and enjoyed training but I'm not fussed about  surrounding myself with  worldbeaters - I'd hardly impress them with my  skills  
	
	
		
		
	


	




   I'd want DIY or assisted. Priority has to be the level of care and  good  management. I'd also be interested in perhaps renting a box at a   private yard and perhaps offering to help with the owners horses in   return for some small assistance with my own - not sure how you uncover   those sorts of arrangements when you don't know the area well 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Any  help, advice or pointers would be gratefully received - I'm not  really  sure where to start and google tends to throw up mostly riding  schools  or the really large comp centres.

Thank you in advance - I've got  half a packet of chocolate fingers to  share if anyone would like,  although they are going down fast! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





We're moving to the area soon so no doubt I will be back with lots more questions - so I apologise in advance for that


----------



## Star_5 (15 August 2013)

Angel101 said:



			Hi there

Can anyone offer any livery recommendations for the  Great  Massingham/Harpley/Castle Acre area please? Or somewhere in that   locality between Kings Lynn and Swaffham?

Ideally I would like a  professionally run yard with good facilities and  year round individual  or pairs turnout. Would be great if some of the  other liveries competed  and enjoyed training but I'm not fussed about  surrounding myself with  worldbeaters - I'd hardly impress them with my  skills  
	
	
		
		
	


	




   I'd want DIY or assisted. Priority has to be the level of care and  good  management. I'd also be interested in perhaps renting a box at a   private yard and perhaps offering to help with the owners horses in   return for some small assistance with my own - not sure how you uncover   those sorts of arrangements when you don't know the area well 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Any  help, advice or pointers would be gratefully received - I'm not  really  sure where to start and google tends to throw up mostly riding  schools  or the really large comp centres.

Thank you in advance - I've got  half a packet of chocolate fingers to  share if anyone would like,  although they are going down fast! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





We're moving to the area soon so no doubt I will be back with lots more questions - so I apologise in advance for that 

Click to expand...

Hi there
I'm currently in the process of setting up my own yard at my property, mainly for my own horses but will be offering livery too if this would be of any interest to you. 
I will be offering a very high level of care and management and have many years experience. I am also a freelance instructor.
I am based between swaffam and downham market.
Hope you find this helpful


----------



## fletcherschoice (4 September 2013)

Just read your reply to the above post and am interested to know the cost of livery and when it would be available.  I have 2 15 month old cob geldings and I am losing my grazing as the owner has decided to keep cows.  The brothers are well mannered and stand for grooming (which they love) and are easily handled.  I am in Cockley Cley.  Thank you. Terri


----------



## Star_5 (4 September 2013)

Hi, I'm hoping to have the stable block and school completed by the end of this month. I currently have 3 fields one of which will be for one of my horses, and further 15 acres ready for the spring. 
D.I.Y will start from £25 per horse per week to include stable, field and use of the school.
Hope this is of help to you


----------



## Sammy whiskers (30 March 2015)

Star_5 said:



			Hi, I'm hoping to have the stable block and school completed by the end of this month. I currently have 3 fields one of which will be for one of my horses, and further 15 acres ready for the spring. 
D.I.Y will start from £25 per horse per week to include stable, field and use of the school.
Hope this is of help to you
		
Click to expand...

Hi there, are you still offering livery and if so do you have any vacancies? Many thanks


----------



## Star_5 (31 March 2015)

Sammy whiskers said:



			Hi there, are you still offering livery and if so do you have any vacancies? Many thanks
		
Click to expand...

Hi, yes the livery yard is going well, we are currently full at the moment but are due to expand within the next couple of months ( having 2 move stables built) we now only offer part or full livery. Thanks


----------



## Sammy whiskers (31 March 2015)

Thanks. What I haven't asked is where you are based?


----------



## Star_5 (31 March 2015)

Hi we are based in the small village of shouldham near downham market


----------



## Steve.T (20 May 2015)

Hi, maybe you have found somewhere now but a new yard has just opened in walsoken Nr Wisbech. It's about 15 / 20 minutes from kings lynn. Brightwood Equestrian, find them on Facebook or contact natasha on 07568 315531 They offer assisted DIY, part or full livery. Brand new Olympic size arena, lots of grazing, big stables and run by a friendly and knowledgeable lady!


----------

